# Wie Unterwasserbilder von aussen machen?



## marcus18488 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

vieleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, wie man am besten Bilder von Unterwasserpflanzen und Fischen machen kann, ohne ein Spezilelles Gehäuse für die Cam zu haben. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich den einen oder anderen Tip bekommen würde

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## wp-3d (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Unterwasserbilder von aussen machen?*

Hi Marcus,

siehe hier:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6693  Beitrag 22


----------



## Teichmatze (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Unterwasserbilder von aussen machen?*

Hallo

Einfach die Cam in ein großes Einmachglas legen und ins Wasser tauchen.
Oder gleich ein kleines Aquarium oder ähnliches nehmen.

Ist umständlich aber kostengünstig.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## marcus18488 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Unterwasserbilder von aussen machen?*

Hi,

danke für die Antworten. Hab es auprobiert und 

Die Bilder die jetzt entstanden sind, sind 

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## snoopy3274 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie Unterwasserbilder von aussen machen?*

Hallo Marcus,

da wir nur einen Mini haben, und keine Fische hineinsetzten werden, lass doch mal deine Unterwasserfotos sehen, ich kann mich einfach nicht sattsehen an Fischfotos 
Habe gerade erst deine Frage gelesen, es gibt nämlich noch die Möglichkeit in ein Drogeriemarkt zu gehen, da gibt es 1x Unterwasserkammeras, aber das mit dem AQ oder dem Einmachglas ist natürlich genial.


----------

